# LOTS of MONSTER TROUT released! Fishing Stays Phenomenal



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The phenomenal fishing has continued! Over the last couple days our groups have absolutely hammed the fish. I feel like a broken record as this year the fishing has really stayed great except for a few short grinds.

Since the winds have laid down over the last couple of days, both wading and drifting have both produced. We are trying to keep track of how many trophy trout we released over the last 4-5 days and through this mornings trips it has climbed over 50! That's right, over 50 25" trout have been released on our boats just in the last handful of days. On one trip we had a boat release 13 trout over 25".

We have these remaining openings left in July. 
July 11, 17, 18, 19, 20, 22, 25, 26, 27, 30, 31 all only have one boat except for a couple.

To book or get more details, contact Daniel:
Call/Text 979.240.5312 **make sure and leave a VM**
Email [email protected]
Website: www.run-n-gunadventures.com

Follow us on Social Media for daily reports and updates:
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/rngadventures/
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/run_n_gunadventures/


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

July 22nd & 30th are now booked and NO longer available.


----------



## Texas Outfitter (May 5, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Run-N-Gun said:


> July 22nd & 30th are now booked and NO longer available.


The 22nd should be a slammer of a day for y'all . . . .

TWG


----------

